# Burned CD's



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

I know there has been discussions about some people having problems with playing burned cds. Here is my problem. I use Memorex CD-R recordable-52x-700mb-80min. I burn them on my computer from the cd to a cd-r. I have no problem with them in any other player except my 04 GTO. The play fine until it gets about hafeway through the cd then it starts skipping. I would think that if there is a problem with the cd it would start skipping when it starts playing. Any suggestions.

yellowjacket


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11871&highlight=burned+CDs

I think all the forum members knowledge on the subject is there.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I read that and was suprised no one mentioned DRM (digital rights media) its part of an unholy conspiricy between microsux and hollywood/recording industry to keep the recording industry alive even though they are obsolete with the internet. I personaly don't condone piracy but I like to take all my jazz cd's and rip all the good "driving standards" and put them all on a cd. 

With winblows its easy for software and music cd's to install drivers on your computer without your knowlage to mess up the burning process... This is known as DRM. Use linux and nothing can be installed without your doing. Find a nerdy family or freind to help you out. Ripping and burning with linux is very smooth and easy.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

yellowjacket said:


> I know there has been discussions about some people having problems with playing burned cds. Here is my problem. I use Memorex CD-R recordable-52x-700mb-80min. I burn them on my computer from the cd to a cd-r. I have no problem with them in any other player except my 04 GTO. The play fine until it gets about hafeway through the cd then it starts skipping. I would think that if there is a problem with the cd it would start skipping when it starts playing. Any suggestions.
> 
> yellowjacket


Go into your burner's adjustments (edit for i-tunes) and slow down your burn rate. I use 4x on mine. It takes longer to burn a CD, but it produces a better quality, less problematic CD. I use burn CD's in my 04 all the time, when i'm not using my i-pod.:cool


----------

